# svr 2000 died



## doug00000 (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok, I am new to this forum. I have a SVR 2000 that I bought new about 5 years ago. I have not used it for the last year and decided to use it again. I hooked it up and it dialed Tivo, downloaded, started install and stopped at 28%. After several minutes, satelite TV came back on, but Tivo did nothing. I unhooked, opened the case and plugged it back in. The drive did not spin up, but the green light in the front was on. I installed a backup drive and it would not spin up either. I suspect the power supply. This is obviously a series 1. Can I still get a power supply, or is something else wrong.

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo_power_supply.php


----------

